# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ορεστιάδας >  D-link down db με right antena

## makx

γεια σε ολους
παραθέτω παρακάτω φώτο απο την "ενχειρήση " σε d-link 900AP+ 
oλα πραγματοποιήθηκαν κατα γράμμα με τις υποδείξεις του ACYNONIX μέσα απο το stite του AWMN .
Η μόνη προσοχή (εκτος απο χερι με σταθερότητα τοξοβόλου  :: ) ) οι Ψυχρές κολήσεις .

----------

